# FMAX BOV Recirc hose part number?



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello,
I am trying to get my car ready to start and I have been looking for the BOV recirc hose for a FMAX kit. I have been to all the parts stores locally and they all look at me like I have been smoking crack or something.
I know the hose needs to be 15"-16" long and 2" on one end and 1 3/4" on the other. I was hoping someone would have a part number, manufacturer or even what auto parts they might have gotten it from.
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

turbo91ser said:


> *Hello,
> I am trying to get my car ready to start and I have been looking for the BOV recirc hose for a FMAX kit. I have been to all the parts stores locally and they all look at me like I have been smoking crack or something.
> I know the hose needs to be 15"-16" long and 2" on one end and 1 3/4" on the other. I was hoping someone would have a part number, manufacturer or even what auto parts they might have gotten it from.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated *


Try www.mcmastercarr.com They have hte hose there.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

try a NAPA auto parts store...thats were i bought my 1 1/8" silicone hose for my recirculating blow off valve. they have a bunch of different sizes and mine was only ~$10.00/ft.
good luck


----------

